# Don't know about you? Sounds like a Threat to me



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Madonna at women?s rally in D.C.: ?I have thought an awful lot about blowing up the White House? ? TheBlaze


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

No, she was just being a microbrain.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

According to this she uses lots of eye contact when she blows something.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Secret Service did not do anything? Oh yeah I forgot we live in America where so-called celebreties and whoremongerers are above us peons

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I've never hit a woman in my life but, I'd love to see some transvestite give her a solid left jab that landed with enough force to keep her from talking/singing for a year or so.

Done publicly.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Nuff said...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They only arrest White males for saying stuff like that


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

She's a clown, that is all.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> She's a clown, that is all.


Always has been, always will be.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

I love those celebrities that think they are so influential. When will someone call them out and tell them they are here for the entertainment and amusement of people who actually contribute to society.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Who would want one from her anyway. She's like 90 now isn't she? It would be like sticking your junk in a dust bin.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Who would want one from her anyway. She's like 90 now isn't she? It would be like sticking your junk in a dust bin.











After careful thought.... I'm in!


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I believe that if there is a social meltdown in the U.S., it will start from the left. A good example is all of the violence that occurred during the Presidential campaign. Almost all of the violence was the left attacking Trump supporters. Now we have whiny losers throwing temper tantrums and refusing to believe that Trump won fair and square.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks like the Secret Service WILL be investigating it afterall. 

Secret Service to investigate Madonna | Daily Mail Online


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Nuff said...
> 
> View attachment 36417


Eeeewwwwww..... Thanks a lot squatch. I'm going to drink myself to death now.

Can anyone give me an advice on how to remove this from my mental Rolodex....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> She's a clown, that is all.


I hate clowns. Always have.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cant arrest folks for thinking about evil deeds. She aint as dumb as she looks.


----------

